
How to Create an Interactive WebGL Network Graph Using R - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2016/12/interactive-network/
======
lmeyerov
For visually investigating 10K-1M things on the IPython/Jupyter side of the
world, folks have been enjoying our GPU library:
github.com/graphistry/pygraphistry . Feel free to contact for an API key.

------
stuaxo
That's a nice looking graph drawer, does it work with NetworkX from python ?

~~~
minimaxir
Yep. [https://plot.ly/ipython-notebooks/network-
graphs/](https://plot.ly/ipython-notebooks/network-graphs/)

